# New ferret names?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I am hoping to take Tia to get a new friend from a rescue. I am hoping to get a hob and have made a poll to see what is peoples fave name


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

Malokai :thumbup:


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

What rescue are you going to we are in sheffield


----------

